# The Unsung Heroes of Hollywood Awards



## Boss

This thread is to pay tribute to the plethora of talented actors and actresses who never really got their fair dues in Hollywood. Not a lot of criteria for this, after all it's just our opinions... but I would like to keep it confined to people the general public might not recognize the name right away. Great character actors or supporting cast types but also maybe some who had leading roles and never really reached superstar status. 

Here are a few of my nominees: 

*Mantan Moreland -* Black comedian from the 40s-60s, starred in dozens of films and generally played a frightened black servant of some kind. He was most popular as Charlie Chan's sidekick, Birmingham Brown. While many thought his roles were abhorrently racist stereotypes, his comedic timing was brilliant and he was often given latitude by directors to ad lib his parts, something virtually no actors were allowed to do back then. Several of his movies, he achieved top billing, something virtually no black actors were able to do at the time. This man used his talent to put food on his family's table during a time where black people had very little opportunity. 

*John Cazale -* You may not recognize the name but he is the only actor to have never been in a bad movie. All five of his roles were in movies nominated as Best Picture.  He is best known for his role as Fredo Corleone in the Godfather movies. 

*Terry-Thomas - *British actor and comedian, probably best known for his role as J. Algernon Hawthorne in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. He had several other pretty good roles but his career declined in the 60s and he ended up penniless and living in a shelter for the destitute. 

*Judy Canova - *If I were posting this thread back in the 40s, people might get a laugh... She was very popular back then. Had her own radio program, starred as the leading role in a number of films and had an amazing voice as a singer. She played a lovable country bumpkin character reminiscent of Minnie Pearl but she reminded me more of Carol Burnett. Some of her old movies are available on YouTube, you should check her out... very funny lady and years ahead of Lucille Ball and others. 

I'm sure I'll think of some more but I'll leave it there for now.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Edgar Buchanan


----------



## DarkFury

*Pat Hingle




*


----------



## Boss

*Brian Dennehy*
*



*


----------



## Hugo Furst

S.Z. Sakall


'Cuddles'


----------



## Boss

*James Hong -* the quintessential "go-to" Asian in many movies. 





*Charles Lane - *Prolific character actor of the old days... Is there any movie he's not in? 





*William Demarest-  *Great character actor.


----------



## Boss

*M. Emmett Walsh- *Usually plays some scuzzy character you love to hate, like in _Blood Simple_. 





*Stephen Root-*  Sometimes funny, sometimes weird, always great... aka: Bill from _King of the Hill_. In many Coen Brothers films.


----------



## Boss

*Walter Brennan *


----------



## Boss

*Wes Studi*


----------



## Boss

*Emil Sitka



*


----------



## Boss

*Noah Beery, Jr.



*


----------



## Boss

*Willie Best  (aka: Sleep 'n Eat) 



*


----------



## Boss

*Steve Buscemi



*


----------



## Boss

*Ward Bond



*


----------



## Boss

*Eli Wallach



*


----------



## Boss

*Joseph Egger



*


----------



## CremeBrulee

James Frain


----------



## Boss

Not enough women up in here!  

*Edie McClurg



*


----------



## my2¢

My three would be Paul Douglas, Charles Coburn, and James Gleason:

Paul Douglas: 



Charles Coburn:  



​James Gleason:


----------



## Moonglow

my2¢ said:


> My three would be Paul Douglas, Charles Coburn, and James Gleason:
> 
> Paul Douglas:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Coburn:
> 
> 
> 
> ​James Gleason:


You would have never figured that He would produce a son like Jackie...


----------



## my2¢

Moonglow said:


> You would have never figured that He would produce a son like Jackie...



For some reason your quote brought to mind somebody who is right up there with my top three: Alan Hale Sr., the Skipper's dad.  Must have been that father/son thing you placed in my head.    

Speaking of the Skipper (Alan Hale Jr.) last night I watched Home Town Story where he co-stared with Marilyn Monroe.  Man, from Marilyn to Gilligan!


----------



## Boss

*Barry Corbin




*
Have always loved this guy in everything he is in.


----------



## Boss

*Emmett Lynn*
*




Harry Morgan





George Carlin





Rob Schneider





Will Arnett*


----------



## Boss

Here's a good one...




*Jesse White*


----------



## Boss

*




John McGiver
*


----------



## Boss

*




Slim Pickens*


----------



## Boss

*




Chill Wills*


----------



## Boss

Not sure what the deal is with the images crapping out... annoying as hell... but whatever.

*Giovanni Ribisi*


----------



## Boss

*Randy Quaid*


----------



## Boss

*John Quade



*


----------



## MikeK

Boss said:


> *Wes Studi*


Yes.  Studi is very versatile and he's excellent in every role I've every seen him in.


----------



## Boss

WillHaftawaite said:


> Edgar Buchanan



*Edgar Buchanan...* good ol' Uncle Joe!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Boss said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar Buchanan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edgar Buchanan...* good ol' Uncle Joe!
Click to expand...


Gave up his dentistry practice to go into show business


----------



## Boss

Boss said:


> *John Quade
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man... go look at this guy's profile at IMDb.... he was in _EVERYTHING! 
_
He has 111 acting credits to his name. Never in a leading role... mostly played bad guys.  It's just mind-blowing at the shows he worked on.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Boss said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> *John Quade
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man... go look at this guy's profile at IMDb.... he was in _EVERYTHING!
> _
> He has 111 acting credits to his name. Never in a leading role... mostly played bad guys.  It's just mind-blowing at the shows he worked on.
Click to expand...



title role in 50s western series, Judge Roy Bean


----------



## Boss

*Marvin Kaplan*





This guy has been in LOTS of shows and movies.


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Qualen





214 credits


----------



## Boss

*Jayne Hazard*




This woman had a short 10 year career in the 40s. Had she come along a decade later, there may have never been a Marilyn Monroe. She was the quintessential blonde bombshell. Most of her roles, she played the drop-dead gorgeous blonde, perhaps a model or something. She was stunningly beautiful and sexy af... but she peaked during war time and never really got the shot at greatness which would follow WWII for her type of actress. She was truly ahead of her time.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marni Nixon

Marni Nixon - IMDb

Singer behind the scenes for actresses in West Side Story, (Natalie Wood), The King and I, (Deborah Kerr), My Fair Lady, (Audrey Hepburn) and others.

as a side note, she passed away yesterday at the age of 86


----------



## Boss

*Elizabeth Patterson*


----------



## Boss

*
Chris Cooper*


----------



## IsaacNewton

Stephen Root has to be one of the most talented actors ever. Milton Waddams in Office Space, the record producer in Oh Brother Where Art Thou, the guy hiring Woody Harrelson in No Country For Old Men. The dude can do anything and do it like a master.


----------



## Boss

*Frank Cady*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ray Teal


----------



## Boss

*For some reason the IMDb picture links are crapping out. Probably blocking 3rd party posting. 

*Ray Teal *





Makes me think of another one...
*Milburn Stone*


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Harry Lauter *


----------



## Boss

*Jack Warden*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Boss said:


> *Willie Best  (aka: Sleep 'n Eat)
> 
> 
> 
> *




Stepan Fetchit


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jack Elam

Good, Bad, Goofy

Jack Elam - Biography - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Kathleen Freeman

Kathleen Freeman - IMDb


----------



## Boss

Loved Jack Elam! He was good at everything. He played every type of role well.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Myron Healy

Myron Healey - IMDb


----------



## Boss

My very first celebrity crush was this woman...
Morgan Fairchild - IMDb

*Morgan Fairchild





Yes, I realize she was the starring role in a few things but she spent most of her career as a supporting character and she was goooooood!  *


----------



## Hugo Furst

Charles Bickford - IMDb

Nominated for 3 Oscars


----------



## Boss

*Thelma Ritter*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Robert Strauss - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Guy Kibbee



*


----------



## Boss

*Percy Helton*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Thelma Ritter


----------



## Hugo Furst

Donald Meek


----------



## Boss

*Charles Coburn* 






No relation to James Coburn.


----------



## Boss

*Charles Martin Smith*









I've been watching this guy in movies for years and years!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Gene Lockhart 






Wife Kathleen






and daughter June


----------



## Hugo Furst

Edward Brophy






Studied for law at University of Virginia, majority of his roles were gangsters, less than bright cops


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Anderson


----------



## Boss

Here is one I thought about the other day from WAY back... Such a great actor with so much emotion in every role he played...

*John Qualen*


----------



## Hugo Furst

James Gregory


----------



## Hugo Furst

Margaret Hamilton

Kindergarten teacher that moonlighted as an actress






Better known as WWW


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> This thread is to pay tribute to the plethora of talented actors and actresses who never really got their fair dues in Hollywood. Not a lot of criteria for this, after all it's just our opinions... but I would like to keep it confined to people the general public might not recognize the name right away. Great character actors or supporting cast types but also maybe some who had leading roles and never really reached superstar status.
> 
> Here are a few of my nominees:
> 
> *Mantan Moreland -* Black comedian from the 40s-60s, starred in dozens of films and generally played a frightened black servant of some kind. He was most popular as Charlie Chan's sidekick, Birmingham Brown. While many thought his roles were abhorrently racist stereotypes, his comedic timing was brilliant and he was often given latitude by directors to ad lib his parts, something virtually no actors were allowed to do back then. Several of his movies, he achieved top billing, something virtually no black actors were able to do at the time. This man used his talent to put food on his family's table during a time where black people had very little opportunity.
> 
> *John Cazale -* You may not recognize the name but he is the only actor to have never been in a bad movie. All five of his roles were in movies nominated as Best Picture.  He is best known for his role as Fredo Corleone in the Godfather movies.
> 
> *Terry-Thomas - *British actor and comedian, probably best known for his role as J. Algernon Hawthorne in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. He had several other pretty good roles but his career declined in the 60s and he ended up penniless and living in a shelter for the destitute.
> 
> *Judy Canova - *If I were posting this thread back in the 40s, people might get a laugh... She was very popular back then. Had her own radio program, starred as the leading role in a number of films and had an amazing voice as a singer. She played a lovable country bumpkin character reminiscent of Minnie Pearl but she reminded me more of Carol Burnett. Some of her old movies are available on YouTube, you should check her out... very funny lady and years ahead of Lucille Ball and others.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of some more but I'll leave it there for now.



Lance Henriksen. Been in a lot of good movies but I had to look up his name and can't tell you what movies he's been in except the quick and the dead and alien. In alien he was the Android.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is to pay tribute to the plethora of talented actors and actresses who never really got their fair dues in Hollywood. Not a lot of criteria for this, after all it's just our opinions... but I would like to keep it confined to people the general public might not recognize the name right away. Great character actors or supporting cast types but also maybe some who had leading roles and never really reached superstar status.
> 
> Here are a few of my nominees:
> 
> *Mantan Moreland -* Black comedian from the 40s-60s, starred in dozens of films and generally played a frightened black servant of some kind. He was most popular as Charlie Chan's sidekick, Birmingham Brown. While many thought his roles were abhorrently racist stereotypes, his comedic timing was brilliant and he was often given latitude by directors to ad lib his parts, something virtually no actors were allowed to do back then. Several of his movies, he achieved top billing, something virtually no black actors were able to do at the time. This man used his talent to put food on his family's table during a time where black people had very little opportunity.
> 
> *John Cazale -* You may not recognize the name but he is the only actor to have never been in a bad movie. All five of his roles were in movies nominated as Best Picture.  He is best known for his role as Fredo Corleone in the Godfather movies.
> 
> *Terry-Thomas - *British actor and comedian, probably best known for his role as J. Algernon Hawthorne in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. He had several other pretty good roles but his career declined in the 60s and he ended up penniless and living in a shelter for the destitute.
> 
> *Judy Canova - *If I were posting this thread back in the 40s, people might get a laugh... She was very popular back then. Had her own radio program, starred as the leading role in a number of films and had an amazing voice as a singer. She played a lovable country bumpkin character reminiscent of Minnie Pearl but she reminded me more of Carol Burnett. Some of her old movies are available on YouTube, you should check her out... very funny lady and years ahead of Lucille Ball and others.
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of some more but I'll leave it there for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Henriksen. Been in a lot of good movies but I had to look up his name and can't tell you what movies he's been in except the quick and the dead and alien. In alien he was the Android.
Click to expand...



Here's his 'resume'

Lance Henriksen - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo

Peter postlethwaite. I don't even know that name but how many movies has that sob been in?


----------



## sealybobo

Frank Nelson. He cracked me up when I was a kid. Never knew his name.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Peter postlethwaite. I don't even know that name but how many movies has that sob been in?



102

Pete Postlethwaite - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Frank Nelson. He cracked me up when I was a kid. Never knew his name.



One of the 'oiliest' actors I ever knew


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Nelson. He cracked me up when I was a kid. Never knew his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 'oiliest' actors I ever knew
Click to expand...

What does that mean? I love how he'd play a customer service type and drive the person crazy. Not a character today to compare him too.


----------



## Hugo Furst

slicked down, condescending voice,


----------



## Hugo Furst

Louise Beavers


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mike Mazurki


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ben Welden


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sterling Holloway





Voice as well known as his face


----------



## Hugo Furst

Raymond Hatton


----------



## Boss

Going out on a limb a little bit for this one but I think he deserves a mention here...

*Beau Bridges*





Unlike his father Lloyd and younger brother Jeff, Beau has not really ever been a great leading man. Most of his career has been as a supporting actor and he seems to do well in those roles. He has won numerous Academy Awards and has a star on the walk of fame but never quite reached the status of his brother or father as an actor.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Chubby Johnson


----------



## Hugo Furst

King Donovan


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tom Kennedy


----------



## Boss

*Smiley Burnette*




Most remembered as the engineer on the Hooterville Cannonball.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Boss said:


> *Smiley Burnette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most remembered as the engineer on the Hooterville Cannonball.



I remember him from his Gene Autry days, and the numerous instruments he could play.

(Looked it up once, He was proficient in 100 instruments, some of which he invented)


----------



## Boss

He also wrote over 400 songs.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Boss said:


> *James Hong -* the quintessential "go-to" Asian in many movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles Lane - *Prolific character actor of the old days... Is there any movie he's not in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *William Demarest-  *Great character actor.


how old is James?

he looked 60, 30 years ago and is still acting


----------



## Two Thumbs

Boss said:


> *Wes Studi*


always thought he was over rated


----------



## Hugo Furst

Two Thumbs said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> *James Hong -* the quintessential "go-to" Asian in many movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Charles Lane - *Prolific character actor of the old days... Is there any movie he's not in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *William Demarest-  *Great character actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how old is James?
> 
> he looked 60, 30 years ago and is still acting
Click to expand...


Born in 1929, Minneapolis, Minnesota


----------



## Boss

*Peter Lorre*





Totally creepy dude! Played such a great sinister character.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hans Conried


----------



## Hugo Furst

Joe Flynn


----------



## Hugo Furst

James Griffith


----------



## Hugo Furst

Warren Oates


----------



## Hugo Furst

Irene Tedrow


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sig Ruman


----------



## Boss

*Ned Sparks*





This guy was iconic in the 1930s. Always a colorful character actor known for his deadpan, sloppy hats and cigar chomping.


----------



## Boss

Here's a good one we haven't mentioned. Ron Howard's little brother! 

*Clint Howard*


 
238 IMDb credits


----------



## Hugo Furst

Richard Anderson - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Una Merkel - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> Here's a good one we haven't mentioned. Ron Howard's little brother!
> 
> *Clint Howard*
> View attachment 108371
> 238 IMDb credits


Giovanni ribini. He's on the late show tonight. He's a great actor


----------



## Hugo Furst

Stuart Margolin
Stuart Margolin - IMDb


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good one we haven't mentioned. Ron Howard's little brother!
> 
> *Clint Howard*
> View attachment 108371
> 238 IMDb credits
> 
> 
> 
> Giovanni ribini. He's on the late show tonight. He's a great actor
Click to expand...


Giovanni Ribisi 
I posted him back on page 1.


----------



## Boss

*Jeffrey Tambor



*


----------



## Boss

Okay, this one may push the limits a little but I said the criteria was loose... 
I think they make a great candidate for "unsung heroes" even though they have been headliners in their own right, we came to know them as supporting characters...

*Jay and Silent Bob*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Geoffrey Lewis - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Quade - IMDb


----------



## Boss

WillHaftawaite said:


> John Quade - IMDb



He was mentioned earlier. (#30) That guy has been in everything.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Robert Foulk - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Richard Jaeckel - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Richard Deacon - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Paul Lynde*





I can't believe we've not mentioned this guy. Hilarious guy who played character roles his whole career. He wanted to be a leading man but never quite made it. Literally drank himself to death in depression over that. My favorite role was Uncle Arthur on Bewitched.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Zasu Pitts - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Roy Roberts - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Gale Gordon - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Parke - IMDb

aka Parkyakarkus


----------



## Hugo Furst

Rags Ragland - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pat Hingle - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jack Weston - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Richard Crenna - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Trevor Bardette - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Frank DeKova - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Disney standard

Gene Sheldon - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Henry Calvin - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Ben Blue*


----------



## Boss

*Arnold Stang



*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Andy Devine
Andy Devine - IMDb
Leo Carrillo

Leo Carrillo - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Joe Sawyer - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Charles Drake - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Spring Byington - IMDb


----------



## Boss

Your picture of Gene Sheldon reminded me of this guy... 
*David Ogden Stiers



*


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Vernon - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bruce McGill - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Don Stroud - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Don Beddoe - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Paul Brinegar - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Ed Helms*


----------



## Boss

*Barbara Bates*





Stunning Hollywood starlet who had numerous supporting roles with some of the top actors and actresses of the time in the 40s and 50s. She constantly suffered from depression and mood swings which eventually killed her career.  She committed suicide in 1969 at age 43.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Davenport - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jay C. Flippen - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Roy Barcroft - IMDb

(busy little boy, 379 credits)


----------



## Boss

*Amy Sedaris*





LOVE this funny, funny woman in every role she plays!


----------



## Boss

*Maude Apatow*
*Iris Apatow*




Judd Apatow and Leslie Mann's children.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Branscombe Richmond - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Henry Corden - IMDb





Henry Corden

He played a lot of bit parts, but is best known as the voice of Fred Flintstone


----------



## Hugo Furst

Donal Logue - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

His deep voice and family make him noticeable, but...

John Carradine - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Una O'Connor - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Googie Withers*


----------



## Boss

*Moore Marriott*





This guy was a hilarious comedian of the 1930s in the UK. He appeared like this in many films with Will Hay. He looks very old but he's actually only about 50 years old in this photo. You can find many of Will Hay's movies on YouTube... He, Marriott and Graham Moffat formed a trio very reminiscent of the Three Stooges. 

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hank Patterson - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*James Gregory*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Roscoe Lee Browne - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

James Flavin - IMDb

(507 credits)


----------



## Hugo Furst

NOt sure if this is new or not

James Westerfield - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Like James Hong, the go to guy when you needed an Asian.

John Fujioka - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo

Boss said:


> Okay, this one may push the limits a little but I said the criteria was loose...
> I think they make a great candidate for "unsung heroes" even though they have been headliners in their own right, we came to know them as supporting characters...
> 
> *Jay and Silent Bob*


No I hated them. So are you watching the Oscars? I didn't see any of these movies as usual. I must not like good movies. Lol.

I like action and comedy so how come they don't have best comedy so guys like Jim carrey would have Oscars or bill Paxton from his classic role as Chet in weird science


----------



## sealybobo

Or I like will Smith action movies or scary movies or superhero movies. If they had a category for superheros Deadpool would have won the year it came out.

Faris buelers day off should have won an Oscar. Porky's. Nightmare on elm Street, 

Did stand by me win? It should have.

Anyways, lots of Oscar movies suck. Lala land?


----------



## sealybobo

Ha! Suicide squad won an Oscar! I saw that


----------



## sealybobo

Arrival won? I saw that too. Thought it sucked. Can't even tell you how it ended.

Hacksaw ridge just won too. I saw that too. It was good


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

John Cazale was awesome. Sad he wasn't around too long.


----------



## Boss

*Sue Lyon*





She won a Golden Globe in 1962 for playing the role of Lolita in Stanley Kubrick's iconic film of the same name.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Neil Hamilton - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Hamilton - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Doucette - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Carey Jr. - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Peter Whitney - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dabbs Greer - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Vito Scotti - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

John Harmon - IMDb


----------



## Boss

*Annabel Bartlett*





Another unusual Unsung Hero. Annabel has only one single credit listed on IMDb, her 1959 role as Marie-Noel in Scapegoat with Alec Guinness. Not much is known about her. There seems to be literally no record of what happened to her.

I nominate her because her acting ability in Scapegoat was exceptional. She steals every scene with a charming and innocent persona that melts your heart.

[EDIT] I did some research and found out more about Annabel. She was the daughter of actor Basil Bartlett and great-granddaughter of actress Lilly Langtry.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brion James - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Warren Berlinger - IMDb






Little known fact...nephew of Milton Berle


----------



## Hugo Furst

Mary Treen - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Sam Levene - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

J. Carrol Naish - IMDb


----------



## Boss

Can't remember if he got mentioned but: 
*Larry Storch



*


----------



## Hugo Furst

Frank Morgan - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jack Kruschen - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lloyd Corrigan - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Leon Ames - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Dick Elliott - IMDb






(378 credits)


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mary Treen - IMDb


I don't know who that is. What was she in?

You know who just died? Tony Montana aka Scarface mother. Miriam Colon


----------



## Boss

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Treen - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who that is. What was she in?
> 
> You know who just died? Tony Montana aka Scarface mother. Miriam Colon
Click to expand...


She was Cousin Tilly in It's a Wonderful Life. She has over 200 credits from the 30s to the 80s... she was in everything, she usually played a nurse, maid, waitress... I remember her in an episode of The Brady Bunch where she came to replace Alice. Name a show from the 60s and she probably guest starred.


----------



## Boss

*Herbie Faye*


----------



## Boss

*Allan Melvin



*


----------



## Boss

*Adam Arkin












*


----------



## Boss

*David Morse*


----------



## Boss

*Joey Lauren Adams*













Oh my god... This chick's voice! She's not 'supermodel' perfect but that voice... oh my god, that voice!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Voices?

Never could decide whose voice I liked better...

Ronald Coleman

Or Cary Grant


----------



## Boss

Gotta go with Cary Grant!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Robert Emhardt - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

David Paymer - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Thelma Ritter - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marjorie Bennett

210 credits


----------



## Hugo Furst

Donald Pleasence - IMDb

Donald Pleasance

44 years in the business, 234 credits


----------

